# Paper Labels?



## swizzle (Jun 6, 2005)

Anyone know how to repair and re-apply a paper label? It looks like someone tried to tape it back on with scotch tape on the back of the label. I would like to take it off and reattach it and the corner piece that was ripped off of it as well. It looks kinda fragile and I'm afraid I might make it worse. Anyone know how to preserve and maybe strengthen the paper to prevent further damage from occurring. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's the label. Swiz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 6, 2005)

never had to deal with one like this before... But the first thing that comes to mind is, dont take it off or you will make it worse. maybe use some glue and try, with a small brush, and put  some back under it and press it down, if you use some water it will make the lable alot easier to handle,
 but they may not be a good thing to do. brush glue under it and press it back on.

 rick


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 6, 2005)

i have had very few bottles with labels. i don't know what is the  acceptable way to restick a label. i bought a old food coloring bottle one time with a label half way off. what i did for my on use was buy a small bottle of clear fingernail polish. it worked real well and you weren't able to see it after it dried. i don't know if it would yellow with age or not. i not sure if it would do to use this on a valuable bottle but it worked on my cheap one. hopefuly someone will have some more ideas.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 7, 2005)

I use liquid puzzle saver,(available in any craft store or Wal Mart,etc),....it dries clear. It has an applicator brush and you can place a bit under the label and re-stick it. It can also be used as a protective coating on badly deteriorated/torn labels in order to preserve them.
 If replacing an entire label, it dries slowly enough that you have time to properly position the label...
 Any excess can be cleaned off with a damp cloth.

 I wouldn't recommend getting  real old labels wet...they may just turn to mush/pulp.[]
 More recent labels are okay to dampen.

 In an attic I once found a broken whiskey bottle with intact label...soaked the label off in very warm (not hot) water and put it on an identical plain bottle...a pinch of salt is advised in order to keep the colors from running...but this would only apply to very recent labels as most old labels have faded somewhat and their colors are pretty much "set."

 Hope this helps...


----------



## NORG (Jun 9, 2005)

Milk also works. I've used it many times and it doesn't stain or anything.

 Rob


----------

